# Disney's Raya and The Last Dragon



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

​


> In a mysterious realm called Kumandra, a warrior named Raya searches for the last dragon in the world.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 24, 2020)

Has it been said if the movie is based off anything or if it’s an original idea?  And holy shit, Raya is voiced by the chick who voices Tammy in Rick and Morty


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has it been said if the movie is based off anything or if it’s an original idea?



Seems to be an original story inspired by South Asian culture and folklore. They even got Adele Lim to tighten the script and stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has it been said if the movie is based off anything or if it’s an original idea?  And holy shit, Raya is voiced by the chick who voices Tammy in Rick and Morty


You know what this human eats


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 27, 2020)

Well that didn’t last long. Now Kelly Marie Tran is cast as Raya. Hope this succeeds, it was depressing all the shit she got from being in the Star Wars movies


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 3, 2020)

Is she suppose to be Indonesian lol


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Is she suppose to be Indonesian lol


I think Bhutanese


----------



## wibisana (Sep 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I think Bhutanese


Buthan isnt south east Asia lol
but yeah maybe.
im just watching on her Kriss and things.

what funny is, Classical Javanese is kinda mysoginistic
Kriss/Keris is believed have magical power beause Djinn/other supernatural thing live/life?/ is living inside it and can help the bearer.

once a year you suppose to clean/take it to bath with special ritual, and only men can do it.
it is believed if women (in some version if women on her period) touch a kriss, it will lose its power, because the being inside it will leave.

how i know it? my grand pa have such weapon's as heirlooms. he has a spear tip, and few kriss.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Buthan isnt south east Asia lol
> but yeah maybe.
> im just watching on her Kriss and things.
> 
> ...


On second thought you're right, I thought there were some of those cool structures from Bhutan in the background but I guess I just misremembered.  Looks like this could be from Thailand, Laos, Cambodia, or Vietnam.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 3, 2020)

it definitely not Vietnam, their culture is mainly Chinese influenced.Kumandra is India-esque name, so in SEA one have huge India influence would be Thailand, Indonesia and malaysia


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2020)

what the fuck is a theater


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> what the fuck is a theater



A place where people would watch entertainment in the olden days.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2020)

Lol "Tuk Tuk"


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2020)

Young Raya looking like Korra


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2020)

That trailer was sick.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm a bit disappointed nobody noticed her martial arts, Arnis. That's native Filipino through and through, which you've probably already seen in movies but didn't know that it was that.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2020)

Kirito said:


> I'm a bit disappointed nobody noticed her martial arts, Arnis. That's native Filipino through and through, which you've probably already seen in movies but didn't know that it was that.


I only saw Tuk Tuk


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2020)

Which is a clever name.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2020)

Good teaser in introducing us to Raya and her companion armadillo pet, didn't spoil too much of the plot and the action sequence in it was cool.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 25, 2020)

The trailer definitely looked interesting, but I shall wait for reviews before I decide to see it. The CGI has improved to the point that I feel that the characters could have realistic faces and not look creepy, especially since the _Final Fantasy_ games have been doing so, for years; at least, the characters could not have such freakishly-large eyes.

The similarities to _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and _Legend of Korra_ are obvious, but I would say that this movie is not a direct rip-off, but instead draws inspiration from the same sources.

Why do movies such as this always need to have sickeningly-cute animal companions? They are so annoying, and I really would like to see a character who is unambiguously a hero but who dislikes non-human animals.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do movies such as this always need to have sickeningly-cute animal companions? They are so annoying, and I really would like to see a character who is unambiguously a hero but who dislikes non-human animals.


Because humans like animals.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The trailer definitely looked interesting, but I shall wait for reviews before I decide to see it. The CGI has improved to the point that I feel that the characters could have realistic faces and not look creepy, especially since the _Final Fantasy_ games have been doing so, for years; at least, the characters could not have such freakishly-large eyes.
> 
> The similarities to _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and _Legend of Korra_ are obvious, but I would say that this movie is not a direct rip-off, but instead draws inspiration from the same sources.
> 
> Why do movies such as this always need to have sickeningly-cute animal companions? They are so annoying, and I really would like to see a character who is unambiguously a hero but who dislikes non-human animals.



HUMAN EMOTION DOES NOT COMPUTE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Because humans like animals.



I do not like them, so not _all_ humans are fond of non-humans


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like them, so not _all_ humans are fond of non-humans


Still not entirely sure you're human though.   Especially since you still say "non-human" animals instead of animals like literally everyone else.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Still not entirely sure you're human though.   Especially since you still say "non-human" animals instead of animals like literally everyone else.



In my mind, I think he isn’t.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2020)

@Mider T, I have said before that I do that because humans are animals; we simply are the most intelligent and advanced animals on this planet.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, I have said before that I do that because humans are animals; we simply are the most intelligent and advanced animals on this planet.


And I've told you that when anybody says animals, they're clearly not talking about humans and it's obvious because we all understand connotation.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And I've told you that when anybody says animals, they're clearly not talking about humans and it's obvious because we all understand connotation.



I do not care, because I like to avoid ambiguity that could be problematic in the future.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 6, 2020)

it is just me or production value seems lower than frozen? i mean it stills looks nice, but the background etc seems weird. like generic forest, generic "desert" generin mountain


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care, because I like to avoid ambiguity that could be problematic in the future.


There is no ambiguity unless you're talking to a robot.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2020)

So is it just the Disney stuff getting the premier access? Or is it Soul that's an exception?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2021)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2021)

Boss Baby? Soul Calibur weapons?  Awkwafina as the dragon.

Eh...OK I guess...


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2021)

Why is most of the main cast east asian and not SE asian  but it looks good, weird dragon design tho.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2021)

Probably the most action packed animated Disney movie to date


----------



## Xel (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm a bit upset that they changed the dragon's design compared to the first ever pic of her that was released ages ago. Not too fond of how she looks in the movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2021)

ill wait for audience reviews. Might be neat


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2021)

man what a shitacular dragon. 
Looks like Elsa cast a Scalie spell on herself


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2021)

Critics are saying really good things so I hope the public thinks the same. Also, isn’t the release date wrong, @Mider T?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Critics are saying really good things so I hope the public thinks the same. Also, isn’t the release date wrong, @Mider T?


Yeah I forgot to update.  Good catch.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm instantly skeptic, but I've been wrong before (Inside Out)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2021)

Kelly looking tough


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 5, 2021)

meh
gives me the urge to watch mononoke or nausicaa instead


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2021)

This movie was all over the place. Never bad, but inconsistently average, good, great, classic and it didn't have the songs to pick up the slack like frozen did.  That's disney's secret weapon still imo, their catchy songs.

You can tell the studio put a lot of work into the unique cultural aspects with dress and styles and the disney animators are reliably clever about all sorts of little details and movements and jokes, but there was also a lot of bad dialogue, overbearing music and I think disney needs more practice with their action scenes because the action wasn't put together as well as the other elements where they're more practiced.

The whole movie is great compositionally and the editing is great and it's easy and fun to follow and then the action scenes are too fast and too quickly edited and there are even hacky Zack Snyder zooms and at first you think they're paying homage to something, south asian martial arts cinema, you assume it's intentional, but after half a dozen action scenes you realize they're just not as good at putting together the action scenes as they are the more traditionally disney stuff.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2021)

I can't fuckin believe Cinemark theaters won't show this movie. Looks like Ima have to take my business somewhere else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 6, 2021)

By the way when did disney movies graduate from G to PG? I get raya being PG because there are a lot of intense scenes and violence, but frozen is PG too. Tangled is PG. Lion King is G.

Something happened


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 7, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> By the way when did disney movies graduate from G to PG? I get raya being PG because there are a lot of intense scenes and violence, but frozen is PG too. Tangled is PG. Lion King is G.
> 
> Something happened


3D animation too scary

Also, I think that the ratings from back in the day were more lax.


----------



## Amol (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone watched this?
Is it good? 
I know nothing about it.


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2021)

it was fairly good, the plot kinda reminded me of Moana but it's not as good as that movie.

The world building of Kumandra was interesting, it has a similar feel to ATLA. I wish we spent more time in Talon since it's my favorite looking region. They did a good job with the character designs everyone from their own region looked distinct. Fun cast, Raya and shrimp boy were cool. The baby and her gang of animals were forgettable. I wasn't a fan of the dragon Sisu as expected but it was more cause of Awkwafina and the writing. 

This film was ambitious for just a almost 2 hour film so it didn't flesh out as much as it should. Too many characters and too many things happening, it didn't slow down. To be fair the amount of characters makes sense considering the plot and message so maybe a short series would have been better than a film.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 8, 2021)

Raya also wasn't much of a character, she was only reactive. She reacted to her father's circumstances and then she reacted to her rival and that...that was her character.


----------



## Brian (Mar 9, 2021)

ooof, i expected that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Mar 9, 2021)

Meh, it was boring.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2021)

Why wasn't it in Cinemark?


----------



## Bielec (Mar 9, 2021)

Hm, I've enjoyed it more than i thought I would. After seing the dragon in trailers I was dissapointed, but the movie was pretty good imo. It's not great thought, world looks interesting, but need more fleshing out. And I've liked the characters genererally, but also needed more time with them. Honestly, the party should've stayed smaller, just Raya, Sisu and maybe Boun (the boy who owns boat).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2021)

I shall be seeing this film on this upcoming Saturday, but I have heard some people complaining that it blends several different Asian cultures together, but why is that a problem? Nearly ever medieval European fantasy blends elements from numerous different cultures; fictional cultures are not intended to be a direct one-for-one analogues of real-world cultures, because they are fictional, not real.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 9, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Why wasn't it in Cinemark?



afaik it's not showing in more than just cinemark theaters, disney didn't reach a deal with some theater chains and they all stood their ground. Something to do with how much profit disney keeps versus the theater.

Disney's been throwing its weight around lately and I guess they overplayed their hand. (or they're making plenty of money with raya on disney+ and they don't care)


----------



## wibisana (Mar 10, 2021)

it was bad lol. i only watch like 30-40% of it, i mean come on.i like frozen better, hell jungle book is better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah, fuck Disney. Now I gotta go out of my way (a WHOLE 30 minute drive) to see it at an AMC theater.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Yeah, fuck Disney. Now I gotta go out of my way (a WHOLE 30 minute drive) to see it at an AMC theater.


Wow, 30 WHOLE minutes?!


----------



## wibisana (Mar 10, 2021)

wibisana said:


> it was bad lol. i only watch like 30-40% of it, i mean come on.i like frozen better, hell jungle book is better


ok i finished it, i mean i get the message, the lesson learn but the movie have really huge flaw on story telling element. Frozen 2 is better on that. with similar message to convey


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Wow, 30 WHOLE minutes?!


it's terrible.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2021)

wait, it has a similar message to frozen TWO?
That was a vapid worthless piece of cash grabbig shit movie with no message tho


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2021)

I mean unless the message really just was "Panic! At the Disco" can make a really hype song


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah if you don’t see a Pixar label slap on it, it’s going to suck 90% of the time coming out of Disney


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2021)

help me out here someone, what was the last great disney movie nonpixar

I'll accept frozen 1, but not tangled

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 15, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> help me out here someone, what was the last great disney movie nonpixar
> 
> I'll accept frozen 1, but not tangled



I thought frozen and tangled were great. Tangled was probably a little bit better, but it had worse songs.

Frozen 2 and raya weren't up to snuff. Disney's lost in the woods right now when they can't even do their princess movies right.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2021)

tangled the film was pretty terrible, but tangled the series was pretty great, so I wont make a scene about it.
Besides, frozen came after so if we're looking for a pattern, it's alright.

But yeah I think if Raya is Frozen II tier we can officially call it in with Disney being shit


----------



## Brian (Mar 16, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> help me out here someone, what was the last great disney movie nonpixar
> 
> I'll accept frozen 1, but not tangled



have you not watched Moana, Big Hero 6, or Zootopia?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2021)

I've watched Furrytopia, and that's a no, and Moana is pretty Meh. It's very "and then this happens, and it never comes up again, and then this, and then this, and then this, and then this", it really more of a disjointed anthology / bestiary exposure of Maori mythology before it all gets solved via a *literal* Deus Ex Machina.

Like the fact both Tomatoa and the Chachamori are things who are just *there* is really bad.


Big Hero 6 is pretty cool but it's marvel isn't it? It's hard to give it anything better than partial credit. Definitely no Hercules, or Aladin, or the Lion King


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 20, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> tangled the film was pretty terrible, but tangled the series was pretty great, so I wont make a scene about it.
> Besides, frozen came after so if we're looking for a pattern, it's alright.
> 
> But yeah I think if Raya is Frozen II tier we can officially call it in with Disney being shit



What was so bad about the Tangled film? Why did you not like the film but like the series?


----------



## Brian (Mar 20, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> Big Hero 6 is pretty cool but it's marvel isn't it? It's hard to give it anything better than partial credit. Definitely no Hercules, or Aladin, or the Lion King



No Big Hero 6 is Disney, Marvel had nothing to do with it outside of a comic being the inspiration.

Hercules was a pretty weak film tho.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2021)

then it still doesnt get anything but very partial credit, because all the big heroes 3 4 5 and 6 are very forgettable superfulous content (There was a dragon mascot one, and a yellow suited one? I think she had roller blades?
No, just no)


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2021)

hcheng02 said:


> What was so bad about the Tangled film? Why did you not like the film but like the series?


because it was a moronic virgin worship vessel for not even rapunzel, but actually the Flynn character who is somehow the real main character of the movie despite being entirely unremarkable in his design


The series, fixes that. (except for season 2, which is the equivalent to the filler saga in Naruto, but it's okay because season 3 gets back on track)


----------



## The Runner (Mar 21, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> then it still doesnt get anything but very partial credit, because all the big heroes 3 4 5 and 6 are very forgettable superfulous content (There was a dragon mascot one, and a yellow suited one? I think she had roller blades?
> No, just no)


The villain was very, very forgettable. I have to admit that.

plus Baymax is kinda just there, and I honestly can’t feel bad when he’s hurt because he’s immediately okay later

 and he’s also kind of built to solely be empathetic so it’s not really kindness, just a robot with no free will that’s tasked to take care of you

I’m pretty sure people only care about the two girls because they’re attractive? And they don’t even bother with the dudes at all.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 21, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> because it was a moronic virgin worship vessel for not even rapunzel, but actually the Flynn character who is somehow the real main character of the movie despite being entirely unremarkable in his design
> 
> 
> The series, fixes that. (except for season 2, which is the equivalent to the filler saga in Naruto, but it's okay because season 3 gets back on track)



What do you mean by "moronic virgin worship vessel for Flynn?" I get the part where you think it focuses too much on Flynn, but how is that "moronic virgin worship?" Is it the male audience who are the moronic virgin's because Flynn is supposed to be someone for them to identify with? Is it the female audience who are acting like moronic virgins because they are supposedly lusting after Flynn like some teenage girl crushing on a boy pop idol?

I don't see how Flynn is the real main character. I mean, you might have a better argument for a character like Beast in Beauty and the Beast being the actual main character since he gets the most dynamic character development. But Rapunzel gets a lot of screentime and character development too. I would say that Flynn is the deutoragonist and Rapunzel is the main character.

And how does the series fix the problem?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2021)

hcheng02 said:


> What do you mean by "moronic virgin worship vessel for Flynn?" I get the part where you think it focuses too much on Flynn, but how is that "moronic virgin worship?" Is it the male audience who are the moronic virgin's because Flynn is supposed to be someone for them to identify with? Is it the female audience who are acting like moronic virgins because they are supposedly lusting after Flynn like some teenage girl crushing on a boy pop idol?


it being moronic virgin worship is one thing, and it being actually a vessel for Flynn to be the main character and center of the whole plot is another.
The movie treats rapunzel as an inneffable emotionally untouchable godchild and directly credits her clausured upbringing as the source of the unstoppable being immune to strife that she is.

You look at a number like Mother Knows Best and it's a villanous masterclass on gaslighting, how Rapunzel is too "fat, vague and naive to get through any hardship" , and turns out, she never has to ask those questions of herself, prove that no, she can overcome any obstacle, because there arent any.

The bad guys are all secretly butter hearted softies who would never hurt you, the world wont so much stick a twig in your hair as you run barefeet across it, and society is waiting hand in foot to just GIVE YOU PLACES OF ABSURD PRIVILEGE. There's literally no stakes, no anxiety, no conflict. She was kept virginal from the world and because of it her pure spirit endures all obstacles as reality warps to accomodate her

And her pop Disney Channel songs in a historic germano-french setting are cringe AF


hcheng02 said:


> I don't see how Flynn is the real main character. I mean, you might have a better argument for a character like Beast in Beauty and the Beast being the actual main character since he gets the most dynamic character development. But Rapunzel gets a lot of screentime and character development too. I would say that Flynn is the deutoragonist and Rapunzel is the main character.
> 
> And how does the series fix the problem?


So much that I dont know how to type it in a short concise pargraph or two. Flynn is the absolute main character of Rapunzel.
He starts the movie with agency, decisions, character flaws, consequences of those flaws, which bred conflict which he had to resolve by compromising with the envyroment, learn to adapt, make choices counter to his flaws, grow to new oportunities, and change.
Like ffs, he's the one who cuts Rapunzel's hair, literally stealing the strings attached to her sense of affection and completing his arch.

The series not only
1) Shows us Rapunzel being traumatized by her captivity
2) Shows us Rapunzel resisting becoming a shell shocked mess from bunker life thanks to interactions with Pascal
3) Shows us Rapunzel fighting her toxic mania to TALK about her feelings with a support network without compromising her optimism
4) Shows us Rapunzel exerting agency other than surrender (like WANTING TO FIGHT)
5) Shows us Rapunzel expressing regret for impossible choices


And that's just how Rapunzel in a vaccum is great. By the time we get to the song "I'm Crossing the line" in the animated series, my mind was blown by "HOW MUCH THEY GET IT"
A good Tangled movie would have had rapunzel singing *that* to goethel, not any retarded shit about how "oh I was in a fog but now I see the light", bitch there was no fog, dont lie


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know why or how , but Tangled brings it out of me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2021)

Raya's doing a lot better at the BO after the low opening weekend. Good holds.

...I have no idea how to measure anything during the pandemic though because it made 5 million in its third week and that's good apparently. But boxoffice places seem optimistic.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2021)

Someone bring up Tangled? 

Yall better not be talking shit about Tangled


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2021)

I talked shit about tangled, but not the tangled Series. I'm paying my respect to Plus es en vous


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2021)

Saw this earlier, no thanks to @reiatsuflow Film was good!  Glad that Raya had flaws.  She even lost a fight.

Did anybody think Noy creeped into uncanny valley when we saw her profile from the side?

So did people age when they were turned into stones?  Or was it like The Blip.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2021)

PIXAR has gotten really good with the facial expressions.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 29, 2021)

@Banhammer now you have to see raya because your negativity will counteract mider.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2021)

it'll take a while because i'm not throwing a nickel disney +'s way


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2021)

Banhammer said:


> it'll take a while because i'm not throwing a nickel disney +'s way


Just go see it in a theater.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Just go see it in a theater.


I've foresworn abandoning holy vigil until the blight yet plagues the land


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone here sense great sexual tension between Raya and Namaari? I certainly did, since their interactions felt like those between spurned lovers, so I wonder if they shall be the first official female homosexual couple in a Disney film? I have no doubt that the fans will be making artwork of them in an erotic context.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


>



Why are you making that face? I cannot seriously be the only viewer who thought that Raya and Namaari had feelings for each other.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you making that face? I cannot seriously be the only viewer who thought that Raya and Namaari had feelings for each other.


You're always misreading situations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

The Dragon is a horrible rip off of Mushu mixed in with some Genie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You're always misreading situations.



I prefer to think of it as an alternate interpretation.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2021)

Finally watched the movie. I really liked it. It didn't feel like the typical Disney movie in ways of cinematography and action sequences. Visuals were also amazing. It keeps getting better every year. Sorry, Frozen 2. The story wrapped up nicely, but I would love to see more Raya somehow.

I also REALLY liked the Disney Short Us Again.

here's one of the stuntwomen that talks about what she did for the movie:


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Dragon is a horrible rip off of Mushu mixed in with some Genie.


you take that back you mf binturi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> you take that back you mf binturi



No


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No


----------



## Foxfoxal (Jun 7, 2021)

Welp, late but I'm surprised how much I liked it... I even got emotional in some places, the visuals were beautiful, I pretty much enjoyed every character, they could have done more with the girl that betrayed Raya but I can live with it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> Welp, late but I'm surprised how much I liked it... I even got emotional in some places, the visuals were beautiful, I pretty much enjoyed every character, they could have done more with the girl that betrayed Raya but I can live with it.


Raya 2


----------

